# Oh No need a part



## COMachinist (May 14, 2014)

Hi All
Well I'm was doing some cleaning lubing and found a crack in the Reversing tumbler bracket, part# DL-321. Does anyone know where I can get another one. I could grind it out TIG weld it with some Stainless or hi nickel but it most likely will crack again. Anyone have an idea where to get a good used or even a new one? I will replace this part with the Threading Clutch but that is a ways off and some lathe work will be needed before then. The center gear is a little floppy is why I removed it and cleaned it that is when I found the crack.
Thanks
CH


----------



## xalky (May 14, 2014)

Check Ebay... That's the only thing that I can think of. :thinking: More info on your lathe would be helpful. Maybe someone around here has one kicking around, or might know where to find one.


----------



## rafe (May 14, 2014)

Can't that be brazed ? Looks like an easy fix , but I could be off base....I'd find an alternative to the git....that looks like the problem


----------



## Marco Bernardini (May 14, 2014)

This part seems almost easy to be milled… of course if you have a mill and a big chunk of aluminum.


----------



## Ray C (May 14, 2014)

I make stuff like that all day long...  Anyhow, welding that would not be your best option; do-able, but not the best solution.  When you weld the part on the shaft, it will be very difficult to smooth out the weld cap as it looks like it fits inside something.  You can't really chuck that up in a lathe and if you did, hitting the weld cap with the bit would probably yank the weld out of the cast iron (that part is CI for sure).  You could grind it by hand to get it smooth.  Anyhow, if a customer came to me with that part, I would just make one from steel.  It's a 90 minute job.  If the customer insisted on a weld repair, I wouldn't offer any guarantee and I stopped offering to do work on parts that I won't guarantee.  -Been burned a couple times on exactly these kinds of issues.

-Had one customer insist that I weld a cast AL bracket.  I told him it wouldn't last and I'd re-make the part for XYZ dollars.  He insisted on the weld so, I did it.  He came back a week later and it was cracked right next to the weld -and I told him that would probably happen.  He paid me to re-make the part but wanted a refund on the original repair.  -No dice.  I can't get the argon back in the bottle once it leaves.  He wrote a check for the re-made part -and canceled the check before I cashed it.  -Once burned, twice shy.


Ray


----------



## COMachinist (May 14, 2014)

xalky said:


> Check Ebay... That's the only thing that I can think of. :thinking: More info on your lathe would be helpful. Maybe someone around here has one kicking around, or might know where to find one.


It is a Clausing Series 100 Mark III I can't find a Sn but I think it was made around 1944. The Part # is DL-321 from the lathe manual.
Thanks
CH


----------



## COMachinist (May 14, 2014)

Ray C said:


> I make stuff like that all day long...  Anyhow, welding that would not be your best option; do-able, but not the best solution.  When you weld the part on the shaft, it will be very difficult to smooth out the weld cap as it looks like it fits inside something.  You can't really chuck that up in a lathe and if you did, hitting the weld cap with the bit would probably yank the weld out of the cast iron (that part is CI for sure).  You could grind it by hand to get it smooth.  Anyhow, if a customer came to me with that part, I would just make one from steel.  It's a 90 minute job.  If the customer insisted on a weld repair, I wouldn't offer any guarantee and I stopped offering to do work on parts that I won't guarantee.  -Been burned a couple times on exactly these kinds of issues.
> 
> -Had one customer insist that I weld a cast AL bracket.  I told him it wouldn't last and I'd re-make the part for XYZ dollars.  He insisted on the weld so, I did it.  He came back a week later and it was cracked right next to the weld -and I told him that would probably happen.  He paid me to re-make the part but wanted a refund on the original repair.  -No dice.  I can't get the argon back in the bottle once it leaves.  He wrote a check for the re-made part -and canceled the check before I cashed it.  -Once burned, twice shy.
> 
> ...


Hi Ray
Yep that is a problem with cast iron. If you repair it the weld material is harder than the cast. So it is booger to repair by welding. I only figure about 20-30% success welding cast any way. The large shaft just slides inside the Head stock kind of loose fit, but the shaft has a gear arbor that goes in side it and the center gear is keyed to the shaft. I have  a little CNC machine but it does not handle steel very well. I could try 7075 T6 I got nice big block of that. I found a cast TIG wire call EZ weld tig wire. all I need is to get it to work untill I get the Meek Clutch made and repalce it. I ordered some today and dilled the end of the crack on the shaft. I will warm it up in the heatreat oven and weld it when I get the Tig Wire in. I cut out the crack and there must have been several small cracks around that area, because a few little pieces fell out. I will fill all that back in and put it in the Heat treatment oven and bring it down slow over several hours, and hope it want crack out.
Thank anyway.
CH


----------



## COMachinist (May 14, 2014)

HI again
Just found out that this part will also fit my Clausing 100 mkIII. 
[h=1]*Atlas Clausing 4804 Lathe Forward/Reverse lever DL-326 or 328* [/h]CH


----------



## COMachinist (May 15, 2014)

Hi All 
I think I have have thanks to David.  He sent a PM and I told him I would take it David. Good fair price too.
any way thank to all for help. I may go ahead and weld up the cracked one to have an Emergency.
Again thanks David.
CH


----------

